

Most Basic Useful Jekyll Setup - darkxanthos
https://github.com/jthigpen/basic-jekyll

======
spinningarrow
How coincidental! I just pushed a 'basic' (albeit less basic than this; it has
a few key bells like an atom.xml file) Jekyll skeleton for blogs today
(spinningarrow/jekyll-blog-starter) /shameless plug

For those looking for similar basic Jekyll setups, there's also
necolas/jekyll-boilerplate and danielmcgraw/Jekyll-Base. They lack a Rakefile
though.

